# Tcrazys picture thread



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

Paraphysa scrofa..  3yr male


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

grammostola rosea






aphonopelma seemanni slings


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

katydid


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

nice pics!hey are those seemanis from chris?


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

yes them are the ones


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

only the 9 little slings


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

haha i thought i reconized those labels.small world


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

brachypelma angustum





















a.versicolor


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> haha i thought i reconized those labels.small world


LOL
yes it is


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 13, 2006)

my planted tanks


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

undiscribed acanthoscrria sp


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

philth gave me this one at arachnocon





this one i found


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

avicularia bicegoi


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

T.blondi


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

katydid


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Sof (Sep 28, 2006)

Pics aren't showing up:?


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice spiders there! I googled the first one(Paraphya scrofa)and i see its common name is Chilean Dwarf Rose. Is it related to G. rosea?

BTW, nice Katydid too!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Tcrazy said:


> grammostola rosea


Interesting colours on that Chile Rose!


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 29, 2006)

i dont think there related.  i think they get the name dwarf rose cause there are some color phases that look  just like the G.rosea 


Tegenaria said:


> Nice spiders there! I googled the first one(Paraphya scrofa)and i see its common name is Chilean Dwarf Rose. Is it related to G. rosea?
> 
> BTW, nice Katydid too!


Thanks..


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 29, 2006)

Dude theres a dog in your tree!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Dude theres a dog in your tree!



Or maybe theres a tree under the dog! ;P


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 29, 2006)

thats where he is every time i put him in the back yard.


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Quick man, thats one of those rare Giant Tree Tarantulas,(Sylvinopsis gigantea) that are cleverly disguised as trees, and its trying to eat your dog!


----------



## Sof (Sep 29, 2006)

lol, your dog is hilarious.


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 2, 2006)

female getting ready to breed her. male comming in on wed.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 3, 2006)

She's a beauty!
I love the pattern on her butt made by the light.


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks she is my fav out of all my tarantulas i have. she very docile. and i cant wait to get a sack from her.. 
her male is comming in tomarrow from botar...


----------



## Sof (Oct 3, 2006)

Your blue phase seemanni looks really good. Can you see the blue normally? Like do you need alot of light to see the blue on it?


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 4, 2006)

yes i can see her blue with out using any bright lighting...


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 4, 2006)

*male seemanni i got from botar today*












I will attempt to breed them in a few days.


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)

Haplopelma Lividum i bought from pet supplies pluss


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Kriegan (Oct 23, 2006)

:drool: Absolutely beautiful lividum!:drool:


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## eight leg goth (Oct 24, 2006)

lividums a beaut


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 26, 2006)

rare hairy tarantula  Aka  Ellie


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Kriegan (Oct 26, 2006)

Tcrazy said:


>


:clap: Wow that versi has some beautiful patterns!:drool:


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 28, 2006)

*More pics of my G, pulchra*


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 28, 2006)

*She does not like to come out of her film canister*


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 29, 2006)

Tcrazy said:


> She does not like to come out of her film canister



Very cute, I love the second pic with her half in the container,just her legs showing, very good!


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 29, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Very cute, I love the second pic with her half in the container,just her legs showing, very good!



Thanks.  something about that container she likes so much.


----------



## Tcrazy (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Tcrazy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 19, 2006)

Archimandrita, what a cool name!
(BTW,I changed the site colour scheme to Black 2 Red,and it looks really cool!)


----------



## Tcrazy (Nov 19, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Archimandrita, what a cool name!
> (BTW,I changed the site colour scheme to Black 2 Red,and it looks really cool!)


yeah seems cool name i just cant pronounce it.. i suck at them scientific names.... 

I mostly know them as peppered roaches


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh i find it rolls of the tongue just nicely
Ark ee man dree ta
I love latin, wish we'd been taught it at school!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 19, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> (BTW,I changed the site colour scheme to Black 2 Red,and it looks really cool!)


Yeah man, thats the way to go!

Great pics BTW!


----------



## Tcrazy (Dec 14, 2006)

*some recent pics*


----------



## Tcrazy (Dec 14, 2006)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus  webbing  was not able to get a picture of her i did not want to tear up this web...


----------



## Tcrazy (Dec 14, 2006)

Poecilotheria pederseni  Sling

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k207/howiesmom/jenniferspics385.jpg


----------



## Sicel1304 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tcrazy said:


>


Is that one of those ultra-rare tree dogs?


----------



## Tcrazy (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah some kinda of hybred. i think


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

*Christmas with the dogs.*

howie, Ellie and my Niece Lizzy
















this one is actually around halloween


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

Poecilotheria pederseni  (Sling)





Megaphobema mesomeles (sling)










Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

Poecilotheria Formosa 















Japular sp.  (neon dragon)





 Cockapoo Sp. (ellie)


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

Heterometrus spinifer  (forest Scorpion)  My first scorpion





Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Natemass (Jan 3, 2007)

sweet pics and dont you love being awake at 1 in the morning looking at ts


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

Natemass said:


> sweet pics and dont you love being awake at 1 in the morning looking at ts


Now adays  thats the only thing i like doing at this time. much funner than going out to  have a drink or sleeping.


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 3, 2007)

Verry nice T's and pics


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## common spider (Jan 5, 2007)

There is nothing better then looking at nice pic's of T's and drinking beer.


----------



## Tcrazy (Jan 6, 2007)

i dont think i could ever disagree on that


----------



## Tcrazy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Tcrazy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Tcrazy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## TRON (Mar 30, 2007)

You have a great collection and a real nice thread!!!! Awesome tree climbing dog :clap:


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## pinkzebra (Apr 4, 2007)

Whoa! That Chilobrachys burmensis is just gorgeous! How big is it? 

Your photos are all great! Nice job!

Jen


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 4, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> Whoa! That Chilobrachys burmensis is just gorgeous! How big is it?
> 
> Your photos are all great! Nice job!
> 
> Jen


She is 3 inches.


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 10, 2007)

my new additions.


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 10, 2007)

*another new addition today*

female





















when i got her today i opened up her box and right away she was very active. i tryed to put her in  her new enclosure and she keep on comming out. she did not mind at all to be held she is very docile.


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 12, 2007)

Freshly molted


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Tcrazy (May 26, 2011)

*my artwork*






  Black widow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tcrazy (May 2, 2012)

Lasiodora Dificilis imature male

	
	
		
		
	


	





---------- Post added 05-02-2012 at 12:01 PM ----------

paraphysa scrofa 









Eupalaestrus campestratus imature male 





lasiodora difficilis





poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2012)

Nice T's. Big LD there 

For the record, G. aureostriata was renamed to G. pulchripes. (aureostriata is the junior-synonym for the species)

If you want to have a look at it, check this on google => GABRIEL, R. (2009): Notes on the taxonomic placement of Eurypelma borellii (Simon 1897), and Grammostola pulchripes Simon, 1892 (Araneae: Theraphosidae). Exotiske Insekter 73: 7-13. 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tcrazy (May 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice T's. Big LD there
> 
> For the record, G. aureostriata was renamed to G. pulchripes. (aureostriata is the junior-synonym for the species)
> 
> ...


Thanks..                       that pic was taken when i think they still called them aureostriatas i was still learning alot then to. when I bought him, he was sold to me as a female but ended up being a male.   here he is few months after that.  topped out with a 9 inch leg span.













Eupalaestrus campestratus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tcrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

A. metalica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tcrazy (Jul 8, 2012)

A.metalica in her new enclosure

	
	
		
		
	


	




O.aureotibialis (sling)

	
	
		
		
	


	




LD. in his new enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 9, 2012)

Really like the A. metallic enclosure, but I would put more substrate in with your LD. If she ever climbs and falls it could end badly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tcrazy (Jul 9, 2012)

---------- Post added 07-09-2012 at 08:24 PM ----------

10g split tank. for both the A.metalicas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice, you took the advice. I think that looks pretty cool (it did before, I was just concerced about the height ) - split tanks are a risk in my opinion, but that's personal preference - the tanks inside looks certainly really nice. You do use real plants, right?


----------



## Tcrazy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you.            I don't use real plants i  like too. And have before but did not work out they seam to attract unwanted bugs. Though my next project I may try again.


----------



## Tcrazy (Jul 14, 2012)

new avic with sac


----------



## Tcrazy (Jul 14, 2012)

P.irminia


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 18, 2012)

An avic sling with a sac?! Uhm...not that I've ever heard of that before, but alas, that "sac" does look to me more like some kinda sponge covered with dirt just...

Nice irminia sling  Love those little fellas...they're awesome!


----------

